# My Little Chameleon.



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sara, just passed about 5 minutes ago. I loved like...it wasn't anyone's business! 

I called her 'My Little Chameleon' because she would ALWAYS change colors.

I don't exactly know why she died. But she had a HUGE bloat. And her belly burst. We did everything we could. Espom salt, rituals (yes, we did) and water changes. But, nothing worked.

I put a smiley face there because she was a fighter. And, she WANTED to live. But, I know she's swimming under the rainbow bridge with other Bettas and my passed guppies and sucker fish AND goldfish.

After I buried Sarah, my cat came to her grave. She smelled a little then lay down on her grave. She's helping me recover. My little baby :-3

This was Sarah and my beautiful cat, Coca-Cola. Who is helping me recover. 




Sorry Sarah's isn't good, but the only good ones I have is when she's sick.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, BlueBetta. Sarah was a beautiful girl with gorgeous coloring and great personality (lol, chameleon fish). The two of you put up a great fight against whatever she had but in the end, you did the right thing by ending her suffering. It's hard to say goodbye to your friend but I'm glad Coke is helping you. Cats can always sense emotions and will react to them. When I bury my fish, my one cat Mo always comes with me and sits nearby while I dig the grave. It makes it easier to say goodbye and maybe that's what Coke is trying to do for you, make it easier. 

My thoughts are with you. *hugs*

Edit: Coke is adorable! What a cutie kitty!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Coke is adorable! sry bout Sara...  at least she died happy instead of in a tiny petstore cup?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry.

It's amazing how cats sometimes know when we need company. My Dexter knows when I need kitty hugs.


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

:'( I'm sorry you lost her.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, and Coke. ;-)


----------

